
Show HN: SecureIT – Easy to setup cybersecurity service for free - joantune
I have built this service to allow every project to have basic cybersecurity, in an easy to setup way.<p>It will basically alert you when your service&#x2F;server is running on vulnerable software.<p>The website is:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secureit.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secureit.io</a><p>You can even try it anonymously at:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.secureit.io&#x2F;tryit" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.secureit.io&#x2F;tryit</a><p>And you can also join in on the discussion and show us some love on ProductHunt as we launched there today<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;secureit" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;secureit</a><p>Thanks for caring, I did this mainly to help out starting businesses&#x2F;projects - and it will always stay free for those without revenue, as I can afford to do so.<p>All feedback is welcome!<p>Cheers!
======
Tepix
Bug:

Cut & paste fails when the output from "dpkg" contains a percent sign, such as
for the package libmodule-refresh-perl

"tool to refresh %INC files when updated on disk"

The resulting error is:

bash: printf: `I': invalid format character

~~~
joantune
Thanks Tepix!

Will be taken care of

------
CiPHPerCoder
> Easy to setup cybersecurity prevention service for free

> I have built this service to allow every project to have basic cybersecurity
> prevention, in an easy to setup way.

You're preventing cybersecurity?

"Preventing cybersecurity" sounds like a good descriptor for "corporate red
tape" not "preventing [the lack of] cybersecurity".

~~~
joantune
Freudian slip, this is a Russian scam!

j.k. updated it the post! thanks and cheers!

BTW, because of fears of that is why I allow anonymous usage.

Did you get a change to try it out? WDYT?

